# USB mouse not  working under  X



## bpappan (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD 8.0 Release
I recently changed my PS2 Mouse and got myself a USB Mouse and its not working under KDE4 or Gnome. Before I issue the startx command the mouse cursor is visible and I can perform all mouse functions. Once I start KDE or Gnome the mouse gets disconnected (No Power). All I see is a stationary cursor on the screen.

Please Help..

Thanks in advance


----------



## e0je (Sep 22, 2010)

check the xconfig file...


----------



## Nadja (Sep 22, 2010)

What does your mouse-section in the xorg-config look like? Did you start the hal-service before starting X?


----------



## e0je (Sep 22, 2010)

Starting with version 7.4, Xorg can use HAL to autodetect keyboards and mice. The sysutils/hal and devel/dbus ports are installed as dependencies of x11/xorg, but must be enabled by the following entries in the /etc/rc.conf file:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

check to make sure you made those adjustments since your xconfig file probably still has your ps2 mouse, btw does x work with ps2 mouse if so it's probably a config file issue as I stated....

you can also iirc you can run sysinstall again to install the mouse settings in your rc.conf file


----------



## bpappan (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi

Nadja the HAL-service starts before X. I did sysinstall again ..and at the point where shows "IS THE CURSOR MOVING?"  The mouse is turned off. No light (Optical Mouse).

While booting initially the mouse (light) is on. After logging in at the console the mouse goes off. No lights.

Any suggestions?



Thanks


----------



## bpappan (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi e0je

I did add the hald_enable="YES" and dbus_enable="YES" lines to the /etc/rc.conf file. Still no mouse movement. It just freezes on starting GNOME or KDE.

Previously it was fine.

Where is the xconfig file located?

Any other suggestions please.


Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2010)

bpappan said:
			
		

> Where is the xconfig file located?


It's /etc/X11/xorg.conf. The file may not exist though, in that case defaults will be used. 

Don't use sysinstall for such a simple thing. Check and see if the mouse actually works in the console. If it works there it'll work in X.

Use the command `% tail -f /var/log/messages` and plug in the mouse. It should show a couple of messages. Post those if it still doesn't work.


----------



## Nadja (Sep 22, 2010)

Your xorg-conf is located in /etc/X11, usually named /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Can you paste the mouse-config-section? It should look something like this:


```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
```

It might be that you don't use /dev/sysmouse as your mouse's device. If so, try changing it and make sure that "Protocol" is set to "auto".

- Nadja


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2010)

bpappan said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Nadja the HAL-service starts before X. I did sysinstall again ..and at the point where shows "IS THE CURSOR MOVING?"  The mouse is turned off. No light (Optical Mouse).



That's moused(8), so the problem is deeper than--and probably unrelated to--X.

You haven't identified what kind of USB mouse this is.  People used to have a lot of trouble with wireless mice; apparently the protocol was slightly different.  I though that had been worked out.



> While booting initially the mouse (light) is on. After logging in at the console the mouse goes off. No lights.



Try the mouse on a different USB port on the computer, or a port on a hub, preferably a powered hub.


----------



## bpappan (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Nadja,

I do not have /etc/X11 folder on the system.

Should I check it in xorg.conf.new?


Thanks


----------



## bpappan (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Wblock,

The mouse is Microsoft Optical USB wired wheel mouse. 


Was that the identifier?


Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2010)

bpappan said:
			
		

> Hi Wblock,
> 
> The mouse is Microsoft Optical USB wired wheel mouse.



It's a start.  I've used those mice without problems, both in console and X.  Please show your /etc/rc.conf.  It would also be nice to see the messages added to /var/log/messages when you connect the mouse.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> It would also be nice to see the messages added to /var/log/messages when you connect the mouse.


Yes, please post those. It'll help immensely trying to figure out why it doesn't work.


----------



## bpappan (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi SirDice and Wblock,

These lines were added when I changed from the PS/2 Mouse to the USB Mouse.

The lines were repeated twice so I pasted them here seperated by a line


```
usb_alloc_device:1586: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Sep 23 08:23:07 Sherlock kernel: usb_alloc_device:1624: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Sep 23 08:23:07 Sherlock kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Sep 23 08:23:07 Sherlock kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Sep 23 08:23:07 Sherlock kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Sep 23 08:23:07 Sherlock kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Sep 23 08:23:07 Sherlock kernel: ugen0.2: <(null)> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Sep 23 08:23:07 Sherlock kernel: uhub_reattach_port:435: could not allocate new device!
```


```
usb_alloc_device:1586: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Sep 23 08:26:11 Sherlock kernel: usb_alloc_device:1624: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Sep 23 08:26:11 Sherlock kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Sep 23 08:26:11 Sherlock kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Sep 23 08:26:11 Sherlock kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
Sep 23 08:26:11 Sherlock kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Sep 23 08:26:11 Sherlock kernel: ugen0.2: <(null)> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Sep 23 08:26:11 Sherlock kernel: uhub_reattach_port:435: could not allocate new device!
```

Hope this helps.

Thank You


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2010)

Could be a bad mouse, bad cable, bad USB port, or bad hub.  Please try a different mouse or at least a different USB port.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2010)

bpappan, format your posts.


----------



## bpappan (Sep 24, 2010)

HI Wblock,

My PC is a dual boot PC. The mouse works fine with MS Windows. I did try changing the USB port. 



Thanks a lot


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2010)

Well... beats me.  Post the model number from the bottom of the mouse, or a link to it online.  The only other things I can think to try is toggle Legacy USB in your BIOS, or attach the mouse after FreeBSD has booted.


----------



## bpappan (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Wblock,

Its a bad port. I just plugged in a USB Flash drive into the same port and it was not properly read even in MS Windows. Is there any way to repair that?

The mouse doesn't seem to mind in MS Windows on the same port.

The model no. of the Mouse is E-C011-02-5026(B). 
The rest of the text underside the mouse is not legible.


Thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2010)

bpappan said:
			
		

> Hi Wblock,
> 
> Its a bad port. I just plugged in a USB Flash drive into the same port and it was not properly read even in MS Windows. Is there any way to repair that?



USB connectors do get broken from all the connecting and flexing.

Maybe replace the USB connector on the motherboard, although that's probably not practical.

But this would mean the mouse should work on a different USB port.



> The mouse doesn't seem to mind in MS Windows on the same port.



No idea on that, unless you have the cable in a different position when using Windows and it flexes the (broken) port just right.



> The model no. of the Mouse is E-C011-02-5026(B).
> The rest of the text underside the mouse is not legible.



Should be fine, although I don't have that exact model.

Just making sure: the mouse still does not work in FreeBSD, regardless of which USB port is used?


----------



## bpappan (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Wblock,

Yes thats true. Regardless of which USB port is used the message is what I sent earlier. And I tried with a different USB mouse (Logitech) Wired Wheel USB type. Still the same results and also regardless of which USB port is used.

Another bit of information. On two other USB ports a webcamera and an All-in-One MFD printer are connected.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 25, 2010)

The problem is really the motherboard, not that particular mouse.  It might be 8.0-Release's USB support is lacking for that motherboard chipset; a lot has changed since then.  Upgrading to 8.1-Release or 8-stable would be next on the list of things to try.


----------



## bpappan (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Wblock,

I'll upgrade to 8.1 release and post again. Till then I'll have to stick to the old PS/2 Mouse.

Thanks a lot


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a similar problem...

but it seems the mouse would turn off during the boot up before KDE is called? 

it worked fine before...I moved the computer to another desk, then this message came up..I swapped another HD, it works again...I upgraded to 8.1, now it wont work again...strange...


```
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ad10: 953869MB <Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 JP4OA39C> at ata5-master SATA300
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub5: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6
uhub6: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
GEOM_MIRROR: Device mirror/gm0 launched (1/1).
GEOM: mirror/gm0s1: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 255h,63s).
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus5 usbus4 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub3: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub4: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus5 usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus5 usbus2
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mirror/gm0s1a
usb_alloc_device:1586: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usb_alloc_device:1624: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
ugen0.2: <(null)> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port:435: could not allocate new device!
usb_alloc_device:1586: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usb_alloc_device:1624: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1539: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
ugen0.2: <(null)> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port:435: could not allocate new device!
```

I tried with ACPI off and the same thing.


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 8, 2010)

when it is working, it has the code:

```
Root mount waiting for: GMIRROR usbus6 usbus5 usbus4 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub3: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub4: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: GMIRROR usbus5 usbus2
Root mount waiting for: GMIRROR usbus5 usbus2
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen1.2: <Logitech> at usbus1
ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/43.01, addr 2> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
```


----------



## bpappan (Dec 10, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> The problem is really the motherboard, not that particular mouse.  It might be 8.0-Release's USB support is lacking for that motherboard chipset; a lot has changed since then.  Upgrading to 8.1-Release or 8-stable would be next on the list of things to try.



Hi wblock,

I have finally upgraded to 8.1 Release and the USB Mouse is working fine and no error messages at all. It is working on Gnome though I haven't yet tried KDE.

Thanks


----------

